# Imus



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

I enjoy listening to Imus sometimes, but he does cross the line on a regular basis, and McGirk basically lives across the line. He really stepped in it this time. I wonder if there are going to be so many eyes on him now that he won't be able to get away with anything. I also have to wonder what is going to happen to his illustrious guest list. I've always wondered how these Senators can come on right after a particularly raunchy exchange.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

I have never liked Imus. I thought he was immature when I was 25 and 15 years later, I feel that even more so. I do not know why people are surprised when immature idiots say immature idiotic things. Just because they have a big salary and a microphone, does not change the fact they are an immature idiot. This ruckus shall pass and Imus will be back to his old schtick or, maybe like Stern, he'll move to satellite (unless he's already there, I have no idea).

I do have to say I get a chuckle out of Jesse Jackson marching on him for his comments. It would seem Jesse lives in a glass house for this thing. And for marital fidelity issues. And for corporate ethics (paying off the mother of your love child with money from a 501(c)3? BRILLIANT!). Let us face it, Jesse leads a charmed life.


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

Wayfarer said:


> I have never liked Imus. I thought he was immature when I was 25 and 15 years later, I feel that even more so. I do not know why people are surprised when immature idiots say immature idiotic things. Just because they have a big salary and a microphone, does not change the fact they are an immature idiot. This ruckus shall pass and Imus will be back to his old schtick or, maybe like Stern, he'll move to satellite (unless he's already there, I have no idea).
> 
> *I do have to say I get a chuckle out of Jesse Jackson marching on him for his comments. It would seem Jesse lives in a glass house for this thing. And for marital fidelity issues. And for corporate ethics (paying off the mother of your love child with money from a 501(c)3? BRILLIANT!). Let us face it, Jesse leads a charmed life.*


I don't see what this has to do with his comment is regards to Imus. 
My view on this overall is who cares, people will simply have accept that racism exists and will continue too, and unless Imus has the ability to discriminate against you economically who cares. Jesse and those joining the line against him only cheapen the real fights Blacks have.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

jpeirpont said:


> I don't see what this has to do with his comment is regards to Imus.
> My view on this overall is who cares, people will simply have accept that racism exists and will continue too, and unless Imus has the ability to discriminate against you economically who cares. Jesse and those joining the line against him only cheapen the real fights Blacks have.


I read the article CNN has up on this Imus thing. It mentioned Jesse marching against him and also that Imus went on as a guest on the Sharpton show. My first comment was bang on topic, that it is somewhat ironic Jesse would feel he has the moral highground when it comes to racially charged comments. It goes to show just how sad the whole state of society is.

The other two were just fond chuckles at Jesse's expense that flowed organically from the first. I will admit, I hold Jesse in the same regards as I hold Imus. Whatever good Jesse might have once done, his more recent actions detract from his credibility.


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

Wayfarer said:


> I read the article CNN has up on this Imus thing. It mentioned Jesse marching against him and also that Imus went on as a guest on the Sharpton show. My first comment was bang on topic, that it is somewhat ironic Jesse would feel he has the moral highground when it comes to racially charged comments. It goes to show just how sad the whole state of society is.
> 
> The other two were just fond chuckles at Jesse's expense that flowed organically from the first. I will admit, I hold Jesse in the same regards as I hold Imus. Whatever good Jesse might have once done, his more recent actions detract from his credibility.


Jesse had an one time slip up from what hear Imus has a history of racist remarks I don't think their actions are comparable. Though I can see what you saying, Jesse's actions doesn't make his commentary on Imus's remark anymore or less accurate.
I won't and can't defend the current Jesse honestly, though I will say I am still some what emotionally attached to him; due to past deeds.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

jpeirpont said:


> Jesse had an one time slip up from what hear Imus has a history of racist remarks I don't think their actions are comparable. Though I can see what you saying, Jesse's actions doesn't make his commentary on Imus's remark anymore or less accurate.


Fair enough and the second point is true, Imus still said what he said.



jpeirpont said:


> I won't and can't defend the current Jesse honestly, though I will say I am still some what emotionally attached to him; due to past deeds.


Again, fair enough and understandable. It is always tough when someone we admire turns out to have feet of clay. It happens to all of us.


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

I'm sure someone has said worse on MTV. Probably on the same day. Where was Jesse and Al's feigned outrage then?


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I 'think' I heard the story this morning. My bobblehead was so busy making disclaimers about our local NBC station being owned by MSNBC who owns the NBC affiliate involved it sounded like a DNA sequence. I have utterly no time for any of these three. I was at my Post Office earlier. There was a black guy in a uniform that looked like THE MUSIC MAN meets Amy Semple McPherson selling candy bars. He was doing well too, using some vague guilt or embaressment to shed $2 a candy from the stream of victims that walked by his trap door spider position. Good work if you can get it, I suppose. When I walked past in my ranch togs, He said I looked like IMUS. I turned and gave him 5 seconds to recant or I'd shove his candybars where the sun don't shine. Hustlers are hustlers, and the best hustle is pointing fingers at your peers. I got a free Snickers. It was stale.


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

I generally like the Imus show as it has interesting political interviews, and can be pretty witty at times...

That being said, they have been going over the line too much recently into poor taste. Perhaps the void left by Stern is itching to be filled.

The entire team certainly crossed the line here, and they deserve to take their lumps and perhaps correct their course but now it's getting blown out of proportion. 

The Imus show is irreverent by design...that's the point. If a black comic made the same statment it probably wouldn't have gotten a second glance.

I listened to the Sharpton interview today and it was a bit of a joke. The Rev. Al would be better serving his listeners by using the incident to fuel a constructive debate, rather stage than a mock show trial.

-spence


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Gents,

While not condoning the statements of Don Imus (actuallY i think he should be fired and he would be better served by plying his craft on satellite radio) its not as if he referred to NYC as Himeytown or falsely accussed someone of rape and kidnapping, something that the Revs. Jackson and Sharpton have done.

Karl


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

Well, Jackson and Sharpton don't have shows on MSNBC do they? Neither does Imus for the next two weeks. And I don't think they will be looking to Ann Coulter for a fill in.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

LongWing said:


> Well, Jackson and Sharpton don't have shows on MSNBC do they? Neither does Imus for the next two weeks. And I don't think they will be looking to Ann Coulter for a fill in.


Imus had/has a show on MSNBC?


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

I think Imus is boring and I don't watch or listen to him. That said, if some do that's their choice and his choice to say whatever he wants. People have nothing to do to worry about Imus. His job is to say something interesting. Often interesting means controversial even crude. To go out and say he should be fired as Sharpton and Jackson are doing is just sheer stupidity and hype. What if he is a racist, so what? Don't listen to him. Maybe the racists need a radio show? There are plenty of stupid people on the radio that say stupid things. Should they all be fired? Just turn the radio off and if their views are unpopular/offensive their ratings will drop and then they will be fired. Everything finds it's equilibrium, take Air America as an example.

"Governor Jon Corzine is expected to meet with the Rutgers president Monday evening to discuss Imus' comments. "


Governor, Get a life! How pathetic. Who cares what somebody "said"? that's just loserville.


----------



## rnoldh (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: Reparations from Imus for the "Nappy Headed Ho's!!!"*



jpeirpont said:


> . Jesse and those joining the line against him only cheapen the real fights Blacks have.


Exactly, jpierpont. I guess you just forgot to add Al Sharpton in this instance. There are real fights and real hurtful, destructive racism going on to this day as we all know, and they're not helping the real fight!

But Jesse and Al, with their feigned outrage, have lost all credibility, and I think hurt the fight more than they help it.

You can bet that Al S., wants to, (and will) benefit from this incident more than the Rutgers Basketball players. I'm sure these young ladies were upset, but not as much as Al's grandstanding and self promoting rants.

I saw a little of Imus's appearance on Sharpton's radio show today and Imus seemed like a goofy whipped dog. I've always thought that he's a goofball, and now it appears that he's a loose lipped goofball.

When Michael Richards of Seinfeld had his verbal diarrhea moment and flipped out over the "N" word, Gloria Allred got involved, and wanted reparations for the "wronged", young people in the audience that Richards had denigrated.

I'm not sure what happened, but I think that Richards didn't pay any reparations, which was good and proper, since this happened in a Comedy Club and there was drinking involved.

Yet in this instance, I think Imus ought to buy these girls each an SUV. Maybe a Hummer or Porsche Cayenne. He can afford it, since he makes a fortune from his dated "Schtick", and he would be very eager to "put this incident behind him, and make it right!".

Of course his payoffs would be extortion, based on all the wrong reasons, but I think it would be cool to see these athletes (probably most on scholarship), end up with nice vehicles!

The only problem I see is that Jesse and Al S., would want to be in the middle of the "Reparation", and would want to benefit from it.

Would anybody else on this Forum go for this idea?


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

There was a beloved Rabbi ( please somebody help my lousy memory) who used to hand out $1 bills and tell the recipients to help a third party with it. In this case yes, but Imus should contribute to yet a third party totally uninvolved; Maybe build a medical building on some forgotten reservation. In spite of California casinos, per capita American Indians are still at the bottom. If Jesse and Al are americans first, true men of God, they will see the fairness in this. Otherwise, they're selling candy bars.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

> While not condoning the statements of Don Imus (actuallY i think he should be fired and he would be better served by plying his craft on satellite radio) its not as if he referred to NYC as Himeytown or falsely accussed someone of rape and kidnapping, something that the Revs. Jackson and Sharpton have done.


Bravo.


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

rnoldh said:


> Exactly, jpierpont. I guess you just forgot to add Al Sharpton in this instance. There are real fights and real hurtful, destructive racism going on to this day as we all know, and they're not helping the real fight!
> 
> But Jesse and Al, with their feigned outrage, have lost all credibility, and I think hurt the fight more than they help it.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what your alluding to with your reparations comments, but, plenty have sued for much less, without the connotations.


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

Kav said:


> There was a beloved Rabbi ( please somebody help my lousy memory) who used to hand out $1 bills and tell the recipients to help a third party with it. In this case yes, but Imus should contribute to yet a third party totally uninvolved; Maybe build a medical building on some forgotten reservation. In spite of California casinos, per capita American Indians are still at the bottom. *If Jesse and Al are americans first*, true men of God, they will see the fairness in this. Otherwise, they're selling candy bars.


Who says they are American first? And why should they be? If I was from their generation American wouldn't exactly be my first priority.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Perhaps not, but their grandfathers made America the priority at a place called Tuskeegee and over the skies of Europe. And those pilot's great grandfathers made it a priority during the war of seccession. This is nothing more than two pots calling a kettle black. These two pundits are theoretically theologians and reverasnds. WHERE IS ANY STATEMENT OF " go and sin no more?"The only good thing to come of this is reduced coverage on little Dannie- Lynne's paternity in between the casualty reports and Mel Gibson getting some breathing room.


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

Kav said:


> Perhaps not, but their grandfathers made America the priority at a place called Tuskeegee and over the skies of Europe. And those pilot's great grandfathers made it a priority during the war of seccession. This is nothing more than two pots calling a kettle black. The only good thing to come of this is reduced coverage on little Dannie- Lynne's paternity in between the casualty reports and Mel Gibson getting some breathing room.


Fool me once shame on you , fool me twice shame on me, I'm not sure I'd be confident enough to see what happens after the third attempt.
Pot calling the kettle black? So you say, but I think that is a result of your biases. They have nothing in common with Imus nor were their situations comparable.


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

Artisan Fan said:


> Bravo.


Wheres your proof on the latter point? She lied he believed her.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

The third attempt is called Colin Powell. Unless you subscribe to Harry Belafonte calling him a house n**ger. Enfranchisement for many groups, not just black americans has been a long, messy process. But it has always moved forward and is so doing now. Imus, Sharpton and Jackson are bottom feeders picking up fishguts and thinking it's caviar.


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

I see it as a part of the difficulty of merging news and entertainment. People want to be free to say the most outlandish things, then continue to be taken seriously. I don't like it, but people are very successful at it - at least for a while. Why are (were) important people clamoring to speak to Imus? Why is Coulter a regular on the cable news circuit? I think this does not reflect well on our society.


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

LongWing said:


> Why are (were) important people clamoring to speak to Imus?


That's perhaps the best part of the show...taking credible news people and subjecting them to curveball questions.



> Why is Coulter a regular on the cable news circuit?


Aside from FOX News where has she appeared regularly?

-spence


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

Kav said:


> The third attempt is called Colin Powell. Unless you subscribe to Harry Belafonte calling him a house n**ger. Enfranchisement for many groups, not just black americans has been a long, messy process. But it has always moved forward and is so doing now. Imus, Sharpton and Jackson are bottom feeders picking up fishguts and thinking it's caviar.


You got that right. But someone needs to explain how e.g. Michael Wiener (er, excuse me, Savage) can scream on-air to a gay man that he "should get AIDS and die!" and keep his job, while Imus gets canned for this. Is hatred and bigotry acceptable from some people simply because no one expects anything better from them?


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

Spence said:


> Aside from FOX News where has she appeared regularly?


I've seen her on Hardball several times, though I don't know if she's been on since the Edwards flap.


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

LongWing said:


> I've seen her on Hardball several times, though I don't know if she's been on since the Edwards flap.


I think she's been on a few times during book promotions...but I wouldn't say she's a regular of the circuit. Seems like Sean Hannity is the only one who can stand her, but Hannity would befriend the devil if he thought it would help bash liberalisim.

-spence


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

Spence said:


> I think she's been on a few times during book promotions...but I wouldn't say she's a regular of the circuit. Seems like Sean Hannity is the only one who can stand her, but Hannity would befriend the devil if he thought it would help bash liberalisim.
> 
> -spence


liberalism n.
1. The state or quality of being liberal.
2. A political theory founded on the natural goodness of humans and the autonomy of the individual and favoring civil and political liberties, government by law with the consent of the governed, and protection from arbitrary authority.
3. An economic theory in favor of laissez-faire, the free market, and the gold standard.

What's to bash? I wish Fox News (and Neocons in general) would get their terminology right.


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

FrankDC said:


> What's to bash? I wish Fox News (and Neocons in general) would get their terminology right.


I think most would agree the dictionary definition of liberalisim isn't universal across political domains, including a progressive one.

-spence


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

*USAT's perspective*

Some of you probably have already seen, but for others:

https://www.usatoday.com/printedition/news/20070410/edtwo10.art.htm


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Imus is a loud mouthed, classless, tastless jerk and I honestly harbor little concern as to what his professional future holds! However, having made that observation, how ironic that Jessie Jackson and Al Sharpton...both proclaimed to be men of God...seem so ready to overlook biblical prescriptions addressing forgiveness and the admonition to "let he who is without sin, cast the first stone." To my mind, they are all of a similiar ilk..."Shock Jocks," each in his own way, and certainly all men, with feet of clay!


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

FrankDC said:


> But someone needs to explain how e.g. Michael Wiener (er, excuse me, Savage) can scream on-air to a gay man that he "should get AIDS and die!" and keep his job, while Imus gets canned for this. Is hatred and bigotry acceptable from some people simply because no one expects anything better from them?


I think it depends on who your employer is. I don't know who Savage works for, but I think it is fair to assume that NBC should be held to a higher standard. Should NBC fire Imus, I'm sure that Imus would have no problem producing a syndicated radio show, if he chose to do so.


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

Spence said:


> I think most would agree the dictionary definition of liberalisim isn't universal across political domains, including a progressive one.
> 
> -spence


Liberalism has zilch to do with progressive politics. The tax-and-spend (now borrow-and-spend), big government nonsense we've been getting for the last almost half century is socialism, not liberalism.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

FrankDC,

We agree. I am a liberal (in the classical sense.) You are a leftist. 

Karl


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

*Newsworthy?*

War in Iraq? Nah, too dangerous to cover.
Middle East Lack of Peace Process? Nobody speaks Arabic.
Fundraising (office-selling) for the next presidential election? Nah, too complicated.

Hey, let's cover the (surprising?) drug overdoes of a glorified pole dancer and some racially insensitive comments made about a basketball game that almost no one in the country bothered too watch. Yeah, that about meets the level of competence of your average talking head on CNN/MSNBC/FOX/insert assinine "news" network here.


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

FrankDC said:


> Liberalism has zilch to do with progressive politics.


Isn't that what I just said?

-spence


----------



## Hans B (Mar 25, 2007)

As Boortz said this morning..."but what if a black person had made those comments? Would anybody even care?" 

Just food for thought...


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

Hans B said:


> As Boortz said this morning..."but what if a black person had made those comments? Would anybody even care?"
> 
> Just food for thought...


No, see my MTV comment.

I'll let someone else post hip hop lyrics in this thread.

Edit - OTOH, I read in the NY Times it was racist to say an African American was articulate, so what else was Imus supposed to say?


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

Hans B said:


> As Boortz said this morning..."but what if a black person had made those comments? Would anybody even care?"
> 
> Just food for thought...


Yes they would have. It's a despicable statement that Imus made, and it would have been just as despicable out of a black or brown mouth.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

*Food for thought...*

As I said at the beginning of this thread, I have always thought Imus was a schmuck. What he said obviously had racial connotations. Just like the phrase "skinny white b**ch" or "WASP", or words specifically applied to Asians or American Natives, etc., or any other number of racially specific phrases one can think of. Some words are automatically associated with a certain racial group, right or wrong. So IMO to discuss if this comment was "racial" is stupid, it obviously was.

Now was it "racist"? I think that is open to some discussion. I recently linked the "Tea Partay" rap on youtube. Full of preppy WASPy types. Racial stereotypes. I laughed my butt off at it, just like I bet everyone else did. Was I a racist for posting the link? Is Smirnoff's racist for creating it? Up to each of you to decide.

*****WARNING, OFFENSIVE WORDS COMING, READ AT OWN RISK******

I would like to post some lyrics by 50 Cents. Multi-millionare rapper, paid to perform these lyrics. You have been warned. This is off his Album Get Rich or Die Trying, the song is _P.I.M.P._



> Man this hoe you can have her, when I'm done I ain't gon keep her
> Man, bitches come and go, every ***** pimpin know
> You saying it's secret, but you ain't gotta keep it on the low
> ***** choose with me, I'll have you stripping in the street
> ...


Just something to think about.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

What about some of the racist things Condi Rice has been called?

Why no loss of career for those folks? Where's the outrage?

Something to think about.


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

Wayfarer said:


> As I said at the beginning of this thread, I have always thought Imus was a schmuck. What he said obviously had racial connotations. Just like the phrase "skinny white b**ch" or "WASP", or words specifically applied to Asians or American Natives, etc., or any other number of racially specific phrases one can think of. Some words are automatically associated with a certain racial group, right or wrong. So IMO to discuss if this comment was "racial" is stupid, it obviously was.
> 
> Now was it "racist"? I think that is open to some discussion. I recently linked the "Tea Partay" rap on youtube. Full of preppy WASPy types. Racial stereotypes. I laughed my butt off at it, just like I bet everyone else did. Was I a racist for posting the link? Is Smirnoff's racist for creating it? Up to each of you to decide.
> 
> ...


I did resolve to stay out of this Imus garbage. But, I'm sure one sees the difference between commentary and music. If 50 said that in an interview it would be different.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

It's not like he discriminated against someone or committed a crime. Let him be. If his words are unpopular, ancient rhetoric, then he's unpopular and he'll fail. I really think anyone concerned about Imus has issues. It's not illegal to be despicable. Lots of people on radio and tv are despicable. It's just Imus' turn in an otherwise slow news week. The day I care what Al Sharpton says is the day I turn in my citizenship. The question for sponsors isn't "Should we sponsor him now!" it's "Why were we ever sponsoring him?" Answer: "Oh yeah, we're greedy scum that never really cared about what he said either. We just don't want the bad publicity he's getting today." All the outrage is just PR.

The whole thing of "I heard what Imus said on the radio" strikes me as people saying they "saw someone with their eyes open during prayer in church". I would be very suspect of someone that admitted to listening to Imus/Stern/Rush/Hannity everyday before this incident. All four and their copy cats are despicable in their own way at times.


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

I have no dog in this fight, but a one time slip up is a man saying what he things, he just does not usually say it...how much better is that than the man who says it every day?



jpeirpont said:


> Jesse had an one time slip up from what hear Imus has a history of racist remarks I don't think their actions are comparable. Though I can see what you saying, Jesse's actions doesn't make his commentary on Imus's remark anymore or less accurate.
> I won't and can't defend the current Jesse honestly, though I will say I am still some what emotionally attached to him; due to past deeds.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

jpeirpont said:


> I did resolve to stay out of this Imus garbage. But, I'm sure one sees the difference between commentary and music. If 50 said that in an interview it would be different.


How about calling Oprah an "Oreo" or being a "white woman"? (that one is all over the 'Net)

Hitting women?

His view on gays? https://uk.gay.com/headlines/10330 <== from the Playboy interview.



> "I ain't into *******. I don't like gay people around me, because I'm not comfortable with what their thoughts are. I'm not prejudiced.


Not prejudiced? Sounds like something Imus would say! There is a double standard, right or wrong. One can attempt to justify it, that is up to each of us. It does not excuse the nasty things anyone says, but it should be obvious some folks get a "by" and some do not. It is confusing times we all live in.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Music? MUSIC? Rap has a direct cultural lineage in verbal duels between young african men squaring off and verbally humiliating each other. The equal of 'talking trash' which is what everybody is doing over this. Why don't we just put Imus in a basketball court with Al , spot Imus 10 baskets since there is a racial stereotype of superior black athleticism and settle it there. I notice the ladies all sported NIKE swoosh windbreakers. Can I have my 15 minutes, or 45 if a University official and expound on third world labor that is exploited by NIKE? Could it be the basketball players are just as insensitive to others as Imus?


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

guitone said:


> I have no dog in this fight, but a one time slip up is a man saying what he things, he just does not usually say it...how much better is that than the man who says it every day?


Ones a mistake the other simply his character.


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

Wayfarer said:


> How about calling Oprah an "Oreo" or being a "white woman"? (that one is all over the 'Net)
> 
> Hitting women?
> 
> ...


To the first issue there is an different standard for intra racial relations no matter the race. For some reason people are obsessed with ours. Things I know for fact and experience with my own eyes; A Jewish man calling another Jewish a k*ke in fun, numerous situations where Italians called each other ***, Hispanics calling themselves *****. Now does that mean it would go over well if I a Black man called them those names? Of course not and why would I assume so. And I simply don't desire to refer to them in that manner. So his statements about Oprah aren't comparable.
In regards to comment about gays I suppose they are offensive and he is getting away with something others would be condemned for. But that is because he is a rapper, more because hes 50 Cent, not because he is Black. People don't expect him to be anything else. The Black actor who made anti gay seeming comments got into plenty trouble.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

jpeirpont said:


> In regards to comment about gays I suppose they are offensive and he is getting away with something others would be condemned for. But that is because he is a rapper, more because hes 50 Cent, not because he is Black. *People don't expect him to be anything else. *


EXACTLY! That is what people expect of him. We also (or at least I do and have said so from the start) expect Imus to say immature idiotic things, along with Stern and any other "shock jock". As I said at the very beginning of this thread, why are people surprised an immature idiot said something idiotic in front of his mic? I think much of this is at least partially manufactured and the story is getting far too much press time IMO.

jpeir, please also note you stated prior to this that 50 said offensive things in a song, it would be "different" if he said something offensive in an interview. I think I have shown, through both his words and his actions, what he has to say lyrically might just possibly be a reflection of his inner landscape.


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

Wayfarer said:


> jpeir, please also note you stated prior to this that 50 said offensive things in a song, it would be "different" if he said something offensive in an interview. I think I have shown, through both his words and his actions, what he has to say lyrically might just possibly be a reflection of his inner landscape.


I agree with your point about Imus and honestly wasn't really offended, if you can't effect my employment or economic prospects I could care less if you desire to be a grand wizard.
I was counting on your ignorance of rap music to hand me the point, but you were too formidable for that. 
Much of what he says in his songs are likely his views but other things aren't, since it would be hard to determine which are and which aren't, I say it still best to see it as entertainment.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

You're a good guy jpier.

I agree, 50 is entertainment...just like Imus is supposed to be. I just wandered into 50's real life as a side point for you. I think you are much like me in that there are things that bother you or you believe in, but unless they are specifically hurting you or yours, you put things in perspective.

Cheers


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

Wayfarer said:


> You're a good guy jpier.
> 
> I agree, 50 is entertainment...just like Imus is supposed to be. I just wandered into 50's real life as a side point for you. I think you are much like me in that there are things that bother you or you believe in, but unless they are specifically hurting you or yours, you put things in perspective.
> 
> Cheers


Thank you Way, I try my best.
It is best to put these things in perspective or you'd walk around enraged. People preach about the diversity, but, diversity involves a diversity of ideas also, that leaves plenty room to be offended.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I do not intend a 'tit for tat' post. But, the 3 La Cross players just had all charges formally dropped. Imus is such a , excuse the pun, slam dunk. Is Sharpton going to apologise for his involvment in this case? I miss the measured calm of Atticus.


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

Kav said:


> I do not intend a 'tit for tat' post. But, the 3 La Cross players just had all charges formally dropped. Imus is such a , excuse the pun, slam dunk. Is Sharpton going to apologise for his involvment in this case? I miss the measured calm of Atticus.


I'm not sure I understand. Why would he?


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Tawana Brawley, remember? Al jumped higher than Kobe in his two rape allegations to defend poor Tawana. If I remember correctly, prosecuter Paganes lost his job, savings and marriage. His later defamation lawsuit against Al and two others netted a whopping $345,000, a $45,000 surplus of the donations well wishers gave Tawana who moved with it to Virginia. Imus is just a clumsy wielder of a very old weapon used by white and black, real or alleged. 3 very immature LaCross players ran afoul of this weapon kept sharp and shiny by Al and poor Tawana. Al's turn is coming, theres a Myella Ewell out there with a big chiffarobe. Pray he has an Atticus to defend him.


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

Kav said:


> Tawana Brawley, remember? Al jumped higher than Kobe in his two rape allegations to defend poor Tawana. If I remember correctly, prosecuter Paganes lost his job, savings and marriage. His later defamation lawsuit against Al and two others netted a whopping $345,000, a $45,000 surplus of the donations well wishers gave Tawana who moved with it to Virginia. Imus is just a clumsy wielder of a very old weapon used by white and black, real or alleged. 3 very immature LaCross players ran afoul of this weapon kept sharp and shiny by Al and poor Tawana. Al's turn is coming, theres a Myella Ewell out there with a big chiffarobe. Pray he has an Atticus to defend him.


You need proof that he knew she was lying before hand. I'll admit I'm no expert on the case, but I've asked everyone who mentions the case to prove he knew before and no one furnished it. As one who doesn't have a high opinion of police, I would have believed her also.
You know how many racist issues have happened to any number of people, but I haven't heard a peep out of anyone's faces. When Sharpton's involved you get in a frenzy.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

I think you're missing the point.

I don't claim that Sharpton knew that the Tawana story was a lie, or that he participated in its concoction. It is clear beyond dispute, however, that he stuck with her long after there was no way to avoid the obvious fact that the whole thing was a hoax. Furthermore, he loudly and repeatedly made unsupported charges about who was involved and their racist motivations, and used those charges both to build up his own political power and to essentially destroy the personal and professional lives of innocent and honorable men. He continues to claim that Tawana Brawley was telling the truth.

There's a very good book on the subject that I recommend to anyone who wants to learn more about this case.

https://www.amazon.com/Outrage-Story-Behind-Tawana-Brawley/dp/0553057561


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

jpeirpont said:


> You need proof that he knew she was lying before hand. I'll admit I'm no expert on the case, but I've asked everyone who mentions the case to prove he knew before and no one furnished it. *As one who doesn't have a high opinion of police, I would have believed her also.*
> You know how many racist issues have happened to any number of people, but I haven't heard a peep out of anyone's faces. When Sharpton's involved you get in a frenzy.


Unfortunately, this attitude makes both you and Sharpton part of the problem that led to the Duke case. On one hand, you demand proof before you will indict the reputation of a man you like, and on the other you are far too willing to indict someone without any evidence. Pick your poison - "innocent until proven guilty" or not. Your opinon of the police is a bias that is blinding you just as bad as race.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Maybe Jackson and Sharpton could offer to reimburse the apparently millions of dollars the Duke boys' families had to spend to defend them. That would require a level of integrity that neither of these ministers will ever have.

Then, I might think about taking anything they say seriously. While they may have ministerial credentials, both of them use the racial problems in our country to cynically grab wealth and power for themselves. Neither of them wants anything solved and neither of them will benefit if conditions for black people improve in our country. 

(And we could still do stuff to at least make sure that everyone has access to a decent education. Many black people don't have access to this. I blame liberals for this more than conservatives, though.)


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

ksinc said:


> Unfortunately, this attitude makes both you and Sharpton part of the problem that led to the Duke case. On one hand, you demand proof before you will indict the reputation of a man you like, and on the other you are far too willing to indict someone without any evidence. Pick your poison - "innocent until proven guilty" or not. Your opinon of the police is a bias that is blinding you just as bad as race.


Who did I indict who did I even indicate I would like to see indicted? As I said I would have believed her period. Don't try to impose what you like me to say. My commentary on the Duke case was minimal and what I did say was" we should weight to see if they are convicted". If people want to constantly harp on one case eventually they need to provide proof, I haven't so I hardly think anything about my posts are comparable. What I do know is Imus said something racist, Sharpton respond, good or bad, and people somehow tried to connect Tawana Brawley and Duke to this. Then you come along with this hyperbolic post. Talk about blind, its blind hatred for Sharpton that keeps people focusing on the topic at hand.
Comparing police to a race makes no sense by any stretch so I won't even get into that.


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

Back to Imus. This is the way I'm seeing this now:

For about 30 years Imus has gotten away with saying pretty much anything he wants about public people. He gets away with it because to try to fight back just makes you look worse. As a result, people silently take Imus's insults while inwardly they grow to hate the man. Imus is untouchable, but has many enemies. Finally, Imus makes the big mistake. Now all these people who were unable to defend themselves agains his smears now come out of the woodwork to attack Imus on behalf of these student athletes. Time for revenge. 

I hate to mention Sharpton and Jackson, but if you've heard some of the things that Imus has said about these guys over the years, you've got to see that this is personal. Same for Roker. And many others. It's pile on time.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

What is race? Morphological differences, genetic markers, religon, national allegiance can be tweaked in a few generations. Race is a clumsy word for group associations. If there is a 'black race' then there is also a 'police race.' Your antagonism to the 'police race' is racist.Your segregated nieghborhood is racist. People wearing Navy and grey suits vs black suits and leather shoes vs nikes are racist. If I get in a 'frenzy' over Al it is because he has his hand in my pocket. Imus is wounded, perhaps mortally in terms of his 14th spot in the ratings. The dogpile can walk away from the bloody patch of ground, the wisps of long hair, the torn cowboy hat and howl at the moon. Now they have one less pair of cold yellow eyes diverting attention from their own pack status. Al gets to drop his pants and scent mark a little larger bit of territory. Swell.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

> Humans are not the end result of predictable evolutionary progress, but rather a fortuitous cosmic afterthought, a tiny little twig on the enormously arborescent bush of life, which if replanted from seed, would almost surely not grow this twig again


Stephen Jay Gould.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

jpeirpont said:


> ...
> Who did I indict who did I even indicate I would like to see indicted? As I said I would have believed her period. Don't try to impose what you like me to say.
> ...
> Then you come along with this hyperbolic post. Talk about blind, its blind hatred for Sharpton that keeps people focusing on the topic at hand.
> ...


So, you said you would have believed her based on your opinion of the Police (not any evidence presented), but that doesn't imply you would do anything about it or indict anyone? Speaking of hyperbole!

I have no hatred for Sharpton. He's irrelevant - a fake and a flake IMHO. Again, you assume without any evidence. That is the problem - emotion instead of thought. You're just proving the point.


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

ksinc said:


> So, you said you would have believed her based on your opinion of the Police (not any evidence presented), but that doesn't imply you would do anything about it or indict anyone? Speaking of hyperbole!
> 
> I have no hatred for Sharpton. He's irrelevant - a fake and a flake IMHO. Again, you assume without any evidence. That is the problem - emotion instead of thought. You're just proving the point.


Where did I mention believing her because of her race? I firmly believe by in large cops are corrupt. If they aren't directly involved with it, they know of other cops who are and fail to report them. I've experienced enough to believe my opinion is completely valid.
LOL, your joking? Since I'm blinded by race, show me, or is this the most blatant pot calling the kettle black situation.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

jpeirpont said:


> Where did I mention believing her because of her race? I firmly believe by in large cops are corrupt. If they aren't directly involved with it, they know of other cops who are and fail to report them. I've experienced enough to believe my opinion is completely valid.
> LOL, your joking? Since I'm blinded by race, show me, or is this the most blatant pot calling the kettle black situation.


I didn't say anything about race. Nice tactic. Your response to what I just said, "So, you said you would have believed her based on your opinion of the Police (not any evidence presented)".

Way before I said your opinion of the police is blinding ... as much as race. I didn't say you were blinded by race, I said you were blinded by your opinion of the police, which is just as bad as being blinded by race. I guess you could say race is black and white and the police are blue. So, it's the same thing. You are making assumptions about all people in a certain group. It's emotion over thought and bias over evidence.

I don't know how it could be pot vs. kettle. I've not believed charges against anyone without evidence for any reason, particularly not because of bigotry and stereotyping. I guess projection is the next logical step after stereotyping?


----------



## satorstyle (Jan 2, 2007)

My problem with all of this is that after all these years the media still feels that black persons in these united states still need leadership, like we are incapable of handling a situation on our own. And the sad thing is they use these two clown as a detriment to the race as a whole. I was more offended by him calling them "ho's" then the term "nappy headed". Any one of those players would have been more than a formidable opponent for Imus. I'm tired of the micromanagement of society right now.


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

ksinc said:


> I didn't say anything about race. Nice tactic. Your response to what I just said, "So, you said you would have believed her based on your opinion of the Police (not any evidence presented)".
> 
> Way before I said your opinion of the police is blinding ... as much as race. I didn't say you were blinded by race, I said you were blinded by your opinion of the police, which is just as bad as being blinded by race. I guess you could say race is black and white and the police are blue. So, it's the same thing. You are making assumptions about all people in a certain group. It's emotion over thought and bias over evidence.
> 
> I don't know how it could be pot vs. kettle. I've not believed charges against anyone without evidence for any reason, particularly not because of bigotry and stereotyping.


"Your opinon of the police is a bias that is blinding you just as bad as race."
To me that implies your saying I'm blinded by race.

No, I'm coming to logical conclusion. They're are meant to be a tool of justice and instead they are corrupt. I firmly believe every cops knows of an corrupt cop in his precinct and isn't doing anything about it. Its nice to be able to naive but I don't have that luxury. The police are an organization has a job to protect citizens. Theres no race with such a designation. LOL, sure, police are race. I find it amusing I having this discussion with an adult.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

We are all products of our experiences.

We get into trouble when we assume our experience applies to others. 

Even though I'm white, I have known black people hassled by cops just because they are black. I also was screwed by a dishonest cop once.

Thus, I also do not believe in the infallability of police.

Someone who has not had these experiences and has a conservative viewpoint may not understand this situation.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

jpeirpont said:


> "Your opinon of the police is a bias that is blinding you just as bad as race."
> To me that implies your saying I'm blinded by race.
> 
> No, I'm coming to logical conclusion. They're are meant to be a tool of justice and instead they are corrupt. I firmly believe every cops knows of an corrupt cop in his precinct and isn't doing anything about it. Its nice to be able to naive but I don't have that luxury. The police are an organization has a job to protect citizens. Theres no race with such a designation. LOL, sure, police are race. I find it amusing I having this discussion with an adult.


No comment.


----------



## satorstyle (Jan 2, 2007)

Imus is fired, now let's get back to Anna Nicole Smith.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

satorstyle said:


> Imus is fired, now let's get back to Anna Nicole Simpson


Will he win his lawsuit?


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Gents,


Just thinking out loud - lets say Imus gets terminated bc of this incident, would he have any legal recourse if (and I say IF) he could prove that the offending statement were true? 

From what I can tell, it is the phrase "nappy haired hos (sic?)" that has everyone up in arms. It would seem to me that some of women of African American heritage might have what could be described, perhaps inelegantly, as nappy hair. And given the reputation of college aged women (and men) of all races these days (I believe Tom Wolfe addresses the issue in I Am Charlotte Simmons and Caitlin Flannagan has written extensively on contemporary sexual mores of young women, most notably in The Atlantic) it is POSSIBLE that some of the members of the Rutgers team are of "easy virtue", is it not?

Perhaps what Imus said is true, and unless you know members of the Rutgers team personally, how can you ascribe a truth value to his statement? What is offensive, is not the presumption, but the idea (based on a some past statements from Imus) that he would not be as likely to make such statements or presumptioms against a team or a group that was not predominantly identified as African American. 

But to expand the discussion, especially on a clothing forum, don't we always say that you are initially judged (perhaps incorrectly) by your appearance? And Imus made a judgement based on the largely urban appearance of the team. Perhaps Imus (I think he was) was wrong but what repsonsibility do people undertake about the impressions they create when they choose to foster a certain look? 

The words Imus chose were certainly inelegant and he does show a tendency to pick on minority groups. If I were an advertiser I wouldn't sponsor his show but the issue isn't black and white either - pun intended. The fate of Imus will not lower unemployment for African Americans, it won't reduce an alarmingly high rate of incarceration among African American young men and it won't reduce out of wedlock births. The danger of the Imus Affair is that when it is all said and done, nothing will have changed except that a lot of effort will be expended that could have been more productive elsewhere and it will induce even more compassion fatigue among moderate whites.

If anything, this episode is a clear example of the paucity of African American leadership in the US. Obama should take this opportunity to have his Sista Souljah moment and say while what Imus said was stupid its not even among the top 1000 challenges that face African Americans. Two days ago the lead story on the ABC Evening News was Imus. The second story was about how you can now Google Map the genocide in Darfur. We can now sit back and watch two spectacles - and both damn us. Perhaps Vonnegut was right.

Karl


----------



## Hans B (Mar 25, 2007)

So Imus is NOT the father of anna nicole's baby? damn, i've lost a bet. wonder if the baby has nappy hair...

hey, maybe Santa will no longer be allowed to say "ho ho ho"...

hey, whatcha eatin'? 
ho hos! 
that's it ...you're fired!


----------



## Doctor B (Sep 27, 2006)

*So long, CBS... Hello XM/Sirius?*

CBS Radio responds, and it's a called third strike (reverse K, if you're scoring at home, or even if you're scoring alone).

See ya!

https://www.nytimes.com/2007/04/12/business/media/12cnd-imus.html?hp


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

*The real question is....*

Who's next? Rush? Savage? Hannity? I think my opinions on Imus are pretty clear by now, but if Sharpton is feeling his oats, who goes next?


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

Money talks, bullshite walks. 

If I'm running the business and am faced with potential significant revenue loss due to boycott or negative PR, I'd can his ass too. Regardless of the political or racial content. 

I won't miss him. But then I never even tuned in. I just hope he has enough cash saved for a proper haircut. What's with that look?


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

BertieW said:


> Money talks, bullshite walks.
> 
> If I'm running the business and am faced with potential significant revenue loss due to boycott or negative PR, I'd can his ass too. Regardless of the political or racial content.


What about the reverse Bertie? If you bought a radio network and there was a host you totally disagreed with, but he/she was your cash cow, would you can his/her ass?

I agree about the haircut...in fact, the whole Imus "look", if it could be called such a thing.


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> We are all products of our experiences.
> 
> We get into trouble when we assume our experience applies to others.
> 
> ...


This may be latching on to a minor point in the overall thread, but...

Count me in as someone who intimately knows the human frailty of cops. I've known many. Some good, some really messed up. In other words: mostly average people doing (or not, if they're sleeping in their squad on the graveyard shift) a tough job. I wouldn't denigrate or elevate them. I've met many racist cops and cops who had zero tolerance for anything that even hinted at being outside the mainstream. I know cops who handed out beatings in alleys just because they could (and because someone ran), even once the cuffs were on. In short, most of the nasty stories you hear have some basis in reality. I'm only speaking of the Chicago force, but I suspect other big cities have similar problems. I lurk on a chat board for CPD members and you wouldn't believe some of the discussions and views.

But again: mostly just average people, neither saints nor devils.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Wayfarer said:


> Who's next? Rush? Savage? Hannity? I think my opinions on Imus are pretty clear by now, but if Sharpton is feeling his oats, who goes next?


Are you suggesting the Reverend Al Sharpton is some sort of farm animal? That is offensive to farmers, to farm animals, and to reverends. And people named Al who sell oats. I am outraged. You must be fired.


----------



## bulla (May 26, 2006)

Savage is not on NBC, that's why. NBC is owned by GE. GE is in countries like india, china etc. The globe is getting smaller. It's not feasible to be associated with the white boys club and destroy huge sales overseas. It makes sense to ban him. Give the guy a haircut. Big companies cannot afford idiots ruining profits.



FrankDC said:


> You got that right. But someone needs to explain how e.g. Michael Wiener (er, excuse me, Savage) can scream on-air to a gay man that he "should get AIDS and die!" and keep his job, while Imus gets canned for this. Is hatred and bigotry acceptable from some people simply because no one expects anything better from them?


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

Wayfarer said:


> Who's next? Rush? Savage? Hannity? I think my opinions on Imus are pretty clear by now, but if Sharpton is feeling his oats, who goes next?


This may shock many but last week Sharpton led a protest where they crushed a bunch of 50 Cents and has gone up against many of the messages in Hip Hop, frequently on his show. Gangsta Rap sells are down anyway , its probably on its way out anyway. I have issues with gangsta rap though what I'd like to say wouldn't be appropriate.


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> What about the reverse Bertie? If you bought a radio network and there was a host you totally disagreed with, but he/she was your cash cow, would you can his/her ass?
> 
> I agree about the haircut...in fact, the whole Imus "look", if it could be called such a thing.


Depended on the specifics. I wouldn't buy anything that would put me in that kind of situation; e.g. a product that I "totally disagreed with." To me, that would translate into something like a host who promulgated totalitarian hate mongering. If we were talking about something else, say a political host who espoused financial views that varied from my (rather conservative) perspective, I'd likely have little problem with that. Again, though, the devil's in the details.

Most of my friends still retain their collegiate (stereotypically liberal) economic views. Me, I've long ago come around to positions that I wish the current administration would share: fiscally conservative.

That comes from hanging around guys like Sam Zell. I try not to cuss as much as he does, however, though it seems to work for him.


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

With 20 million bucks a year, why didn't he keep himself out of the gutter?

There is one thing to have strong opinions and another to be in the gutter. Why didn't he know the difference?


----------



## bulla (May 26, 2006)

Agreed that Al Sharpton has his own agenda. But that doesnt give you guys the excuse to bang up on a black guy just because. Everytime a white guy screws up with bigotry, hate and xenophobic comments, most white people have to find an excuse to support him. Black people like the jews have the right to scream up and down. The jews cry wolf every day, and that is okay. Why is it that $20 million dollars have to be spent on jewish memorials in America. How about black memorials? White people are so against Martin luther king day. He is a man who is in parallel to Gandhi. Black, white happens because of the region you came from. Not because there is a sub category of **** sapiens. I love black people, i love white people. IMUS said some bad things about college kids... i understand it's a free society but there had to be a moral line drawn.



jpeirpont said:


> This may shock many but last week Sharpton led a protest where they crushed a bunch of 50 Cents and has gone up against many of the messages in Hip Hop, frequently on his show. Gangsta Rap sells are down anyway , its probably on its way out anyway. I have issues with gangsta rap though what I'd like to say wouldn't be appropriate.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Even Ted Rall is defending Imus' right to free speech. And, it looks like he even sides with Ann Coulter. Hell must be freezing.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

bulla said:


> Agreed that Al Sharpton has his own agenda. But that doesnt give you guys the excuse to bang up on a black guy just because. Everytime a white guy screws up with bigotry, hate and xenophobic comments, most white people have to find an excuse to support him. Black people like the jews have the right to scream up and down.


Al Sharpton is a loud mouth...and also a racist. The lack of good sense and good judgement and racist beliefs is not limited to whites, jews or even Don Imus! In any case, it should not be tolerated!


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

bulla said:


> The jews cry wolf every day, and that is okay.
> 
> 
> > All of them? When? About what?


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Ok, it's over! John Kerry has spoken!

He said Imus should not have been fired, but should have received a very strong suspension!

Now THAT is leadership folks! We should give this guy a medal ... sorry 

reference https://news.bostonherald.com/localRegional/view.bg?articleid=195317


----------



## mikeber (May 5, 2004)

bulla said:


> Agreed that Al Sharpton has his own agenda. But that doesnt give you guys the excuse to bang up on a black guy just because. Everytime a white guy screws up with bigotry, hate and xenophobic comments, most white people have to find an excuse to support him. Black people like the jews have the right to scream up and down. The jews cry wolf every day, and that is okay. Why is it that $20 million dollars have to be spent on jewish memorials in America. How about black memorials? White people are so against Martin luther king day. He is a man who is in parallel to Gandhi. Black, white happens because of the region you came from. Not because there is a sub category of **** sapiens. I love black people, i love white people. IMUS said some bad things about college kids... i understand it's a free society but there had to be a moral line drawn.


If Imus had said what he said on this week, nobody would have paid attention. 
It's a tempest in a tea cup. People are so loaded, that every stupid remark makes them jump. It becomes a moral transgression. Instead of relating to his words as just a stupid remark, history resurfaces. People draw conclusions, connect between Imus, racism, slavery, discrimination, black and white relations. 
I don't care if Imus is fired or not. But one way or another, he probably did not imagine the context in which his words will be understood. Cannot we view it as just a tasteless remark, made by a joker, with no hidden meanings?


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

mikeber said:


> I don't care if Imus is fired or not. But one way or another, he probably did not imagine the context in which his words will be understood. Cannot we view it as just a tasteless remark, made by a joker, with no hidden meanings?


Maybe some could have, had it been an isolated event. It wasn't.

https://www.nabj.org/front/story/53032p-81736c.html

https://www.fair.org/index.php?page=3082

And if he couldn't imagine the "context" in which his words would be understood, that would indicate he was a real idiot.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

BertieW said:


> And if he couldn't imagine the "context" in which his words would be understood, that would indicate he was a real idiot.


I thought the context was pretty simple - a joke by a shock jock on the radio.


----------



## mikeber (May 5, 2004)

ksinc said:


> I thought the context was pretty simple - a joke by a shock jock on the radio.


I also think so, but others prefer to understand it differently: it is an expression of white racism in America. A conspiracy of white people to degrade blacks. Imus happens to be one of many conspirators. He is the one who vocalized it but as Al Sharpton indicated, now they are after the others. (BTW, who are Imus's complices?)
Here is different example of the same phenomena:
I happened to listen to a TV talkshow in the aftermath of Virgina Tech shooting and one woman expressed her belief that it is an example of men violence towards women. It is a stretch, but not for her and the other women in the studio who agreed with this rational. No argument could change their mind.


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

ksinc said:


> I thought the context was pretty simple - a joke by a shock jock on the radio.


I wouldn't call it a joke, but to each his own. Regardless, I guess enough people aren't laughing anymore. Imus done got old.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

BertieW said:


> I wouldn't call it a joke, but to each his own. Regardless, I guess enough people aren't laughing anymore. Imus done got old.


Well, someone had to be listening or no one would have heard it.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

...a very interesting youtube video that was sent to me the other day...I have to warn you that the language is kind of rough...dont play this in front of kids or at work (unless you can close your office door or something)...






This guy makes alot of good points, and after doing a bit of research via Google, it looks like he really has "been there" now if you really listen, he has the right idea...alot of arguments could be avoided if both white and black people thought like this guy...


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

How come the Rev. Jackson and Al Sharpton never got fired from their jobs for their remarks? Oh, I forgot, they have no jobs.


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

I still say the people on this forum are obsessed with Jesse and Al.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

ksinc said:


> Will he win his lawsuit?


Imus won't go quietly
May 2 2007: 11:27 AM EDT
The talk show host has hired a top First Amendment lawyer, and an unusual clause in his contract could give him a $40 million payday, writes Fortune's Tim Arango.

https://money.cnn.com/2007/05/01/news/newsmakers/pluggedin_arango_imus.fortune/index.htm?


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

ksinc said:


> Imus won't go quietly
> May 2 2007: 11:27 AM EDT
> The talk show host has hired a top First Amendment lawyer, and an unusual clause in his contract could give him a $40 million payday, writes Fortune's Tim Arango.
> 
> https://money.cnn.com/2007/05/01/news/newsmakers/pluggedin_arango_imus.fortune/index.htm?


Wow, good clause! Not sure if this will go the distance, but my money is on Imus getting at least some of that $40 million in an "undisclosed out of court" settlement.


----------

